# American Idol 2013



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

The new season has started, tryouts today at the Chesapeake Arena in Oklahoma City!
(Good thing they're inside the arena rather than outside where it's scheduled to hit 109 degrees today.)

Not sure what happens to the talented and lucky ones who make it through the preliminaries to the TV round - no judges!
Maybe that'll be delayed until later?
Who will replace Steven Tyler and Jennifer Lopez?

Here's wishing my daughter-in-law Emily well at her tryout, she's going to sing _Cry Me a River_ by Diana Krall. 
It's about time we had another blonde-haired blue-eyed small town Oklahoma girl in the competition! 
(you know, like Carrie Underwood)


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

AI has an opportunity to re-invent itself. While I really liked Steve a lot, I disliked the other two judges (JLo and Randy) quite a bit. 

JLo's tenure was blatently self-serving. Someone (I don't remember who) said she was using it to make a comeback. I tend to agree. Since coming on AI, she has released a number of videos using AI as a launch pad; she has appeared in a few commercials and hosted a show on hispanic music. Now she's over exposed but asking for more money (as if she needed it). Her judging abilities were questionable, to say the least. I am glad that Fox fired her.

The only sad part about this "empty bench" is the departure of Steve. I saw him as a refreshing voice of reason and his humor was well timed. If he were to somehow return, I certainly welcome it. One has to wonder why Fox fired him. 

Like someone else said, "Randy represents the old AI". I agree with this, too. Nuff said there...

The upcoming season will probably continue, but if they don't fill the judging bench in time, I would imagine they can go ahead without airing the auditions. I'm sure the Fox (or whoever produces it) has the cash to lure just about anybody.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

They just finished auditions in New Orleans earlier this week and the local Fox station said that these auditions were to select contestants to be auditioned by the executive producers who will then pick who goes on to the celebrety judge round. So once they get the new judges, they will call those selected back.



> Today's auditions required contestants, who range in age from 15 to 28, to sing a cappella in front of show producers, usually for a minute or less. The process moves quickly, with judges auditioning four people at 12 tables every 3 to 5 minutes
> 
> Show staff would not reveal the number of contestants who made the cut today, but Lynn said typically 300 to 500 singers move to the next round, in which they audition for executive producers. That round will likely take place in Baton Rouge in August or September, staff said.
> 
> ...


Actually, this is pretty much the process every year. The celebrity judges don't get involved until late in the process.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Too bad Fox won't take this crap off the air... same for the other networks that copy these 'talent' shows as they are too lazy/cheap to develop good programming. These sing-song talent shows, I feel, have long surpassed their usefulness. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I have had enough of it. I have watched it since about season 3, (I was not living in the U.S. during season 1 and 2) and although I think Jennifer Lopez and Steven Tyler are excellent judges, and play on each other very well.... but another judge change?

I think they have milked it for what it is worth.... I may or may not watch it, we'll see.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

n3ntj said:


> Too bad Fox won't take this crap off the air... same for the other networks that copy these 'talent' shows as they are too lazy/cheap to develop good programming. These sing-song talent shows, I feel, have long surpassed their usefulness. Maybe it's just me.


+1 :hurah:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

TV Show Talk Forum Rules: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108397


> Don't "thread crap."
> Thread crapping means posting negative comments in threads created by fans of a show, simply to anger them. This does not mean you cannot be critical of a show, but it must be constructive criticism.
> 
> Examples: Posting, "Lost sucks, and anybody who watches it has lost their mind" is considered thread-crapping. Posting, "I am finding Lost frustrating because they are stretching out the story line, and I don't enjoy the backstories" is legitimate.


If you don't care for the show, don't post here. Thanks.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The show has been fun at times, its strength is the couples thing, you can talk over and make snide comments or rave about great performances without losing anything. There's almost zero content to compete with. 

The show lumbers on, barely, but from what I'm hearing, their short list of potential judges for this season is mind-numbingly bad. I could like the show with Dawg and Jimmy and couple of smart, informed judges. But this list is like a bevy of torpedoes aimed dead amidships. Failed non-producer middle-aged desperados.

We'd like to watch. But how low can they go judges-wise?

A save for me would be sticking Jimmy right on the judging panel. Or at least adding a Will.I.am or other such "made guy" credible producer onto the panel. Then they can go the bimbo route with the last pick and it'll still have credibility.

I've noticed a bunch of folks saying that just like me, they jump straight to the Jimmy segments and skip the rest. Hopefully that's a hint hint to the producers.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> The show has been fun at times, it's strength is the couples thing, you can talk over and make snide comments or rave about great performances without losing anything. There's almost zero content to compete with.
> 
> The show lumbers on, barely, but from what I'm hearing, their short list of potential judges for this season is mind-numbingly bad. I could like the show with Dawg and Jimmy and couple of smart, informed judges. But this list is like a bevy of torpedoes aimed dead amidship. Failed non-producer middle-aged desperados.
> 
> We'd like to watch. But how low can they go judges-wise?


_Mariah_ has signed on. That's the singer part of the panel.

_Jimmy_ should sign up as a judge. That would be the Production side of it.

And _Steve_ (or _Fox_) should reconsider. That would be the entertainment side of it.

Other than that, maybe _Nick_ would consider ... nah, _Ryan_ won't let that happen.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

After Mariah (shudder) they NEED a Jimmy directly on the panel. It's MANDATORY!


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> Too bad Fox won't take this crap off the air... same for the other networks that copy these 'talent' shows as they are too lazy/cheap to develop good programming. These sing-song talent shows, I feel, have long surpassed their usefulness. Maybe it's just me.


Nobody is making you watch.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> After Mariah (shudder) they NEED a Jimmy directly on the panel. It's MANDATORY!


!rolling+1 !rolling


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Richard said:


> Nobody is making you watch.


+1


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Starts January 16th.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like the OKC auditions will be in next week's show. 
Hope that they won't try and make OKC look too *******. 
Maybe it won't be too bad as the first rounds were held at the Chesapeake Energy Arena where the Thunder play, and the TV judging was done at the events center of the Devon Boathouse.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like the _Friday Night Fights_ have moved to Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought this was interesting/telling

*American Idol ‏@AmericanIdol

RT if you're watching #idol right now!
Retweeted 3976 times *


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Not suprised that ratings for show are sliding. We stopped watching 3-years ago, seems that the best singer were being cut while they kept those who provided "drama." http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2013/01/17/american-idol-ratings-fox/1842239/


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah Jerry, I can't believe anyone still takes this seriously. Needs to riffed and mocked as often as possible. Too bad this won't turn into a snarky thread.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm still an _Idol _fan, but, if the first show is an indication of what we're in for this season, I don't know how much of Mariah and Nikky I'm willing to endure. Hopefully the producers will intervene. Listening to them blabber made me appreciate _The Voice_ judges a lot more.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

The new judges suck. Bring back Simon and Steven.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I've watched it pretty regularly for the last 10 years...

I watched last nights, and wrote it off for the season.
Just brutal, and I don't mean the talent that was trying out.

I have zero intentions of watching it this season... it will stay recording, as nonsense background noise if needed... but it will be so far down my watch list, that I see a 30 episode folder bulk folder delete in the near future.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

So far, I haven't seen much in the way of talent. Nice kids, but no wow moment(s). And still they dedicate so much time to horrible singers, as if squealing teens were the premise of the show.

Sniping between Mariah and Nicki abounds; and distracts enough to make me wonder if "scratching posts" shouldn't indeed draw combat pay?

The chemistry (even Keith and Dawg's) just isn't there. Keith was absent during a portion of last night's episode and I didn't miss him. Dawg's Yes and No votes don't seem to make rhyme or reason sometimes.

I've never been a fan of Ryan, but he seems to be the only consistent element left on the show.

Sorry to say that I fear the show has terminally jumped the shark.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow. I drifted off last season near the beginning of the actual competition. Hard to invest the amount of hours Fox commits to this show to keep watching it. Doesn't look like I will be jumping back in based upon the comments here.

Maybe if they cut the show down in hours per week, it would make it easier to watch.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> The new judges suck. Bring back Simon and Steven.


Is Simon doing anything now, is he available?



Henry said:


> So far, I haven't seen much in the way of talent. Nice kids, but no wow moment(s). And still they dedicate so much time to horrible singers, as if squealing teens were the premise of the show.
> 
> Sniping between Mariah and Nicki abounds; and distracts enough to make me wonder if "scratching posts" should indeed draw combat pay?
> 
> ...


The weird street performer girl(?) was actually the best of the night last night.

It's disingenuous to show the bad singers, you know they're putting them up just to make fun of them. They've already gotten through what, 5 earlier rounds of judging before getting to the TV judges?

They really need to teach Nicki some other words besides "really". The judges get worse as time goes on, somewhat like the later _Saturday Night Live_ isn't as good as the original early shows.

Maybe they put too many through to the Hollywood rounds. You never saw Kris Allen at all until the finalists were announced.

I'll watch next week, but only because they'll show the OKC round. After that, who knows?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So far the show is so-so. I'm going to give it a few more weeks.

Seems the phrase for this year is "nice tone". That's going to get old quick.

I DVR all the shows so I can skip through the commercials and boring stuff. Usually I can get through an hour show in about 35 minutes. The commercial time is ridiculous.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am afraid I am done with AI. It used to be my favorite show but it has been fading on me the last couple of years. Maybe I will check out the finale.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Only two episodes in, but I'm still enjoying it. I'm enjoying Keith Urban greatly, and Nicki isn't bothering near as much as I expected her to, so it's all good with me.

So far, I haven't been thrilled with any of the guys that have auditioned. While I thought his first song wasn't very good, the guy with the prosthetic leg impressed me with the Bon Jovi song, but he didn't make it to Hollywood.

Schyler Dixon (Colton's sister) auditioned in Chicago and made it back to Hollywood... which made multiple people I know happy.

Other standouts (to me):


Ashlee Feliciano (NYC)
Sarah Restuccio (NYC)


Brandy Neelly (Chicago)
Isabelle Parell (Chicago)
Mariah Pulice (Chicago)
Kez Ban Sauerbier (Chicago)
Stephanie Schimel (Chicago)
MacKenzie Wasner (Chicago)
Andrew Jones (Chicago) - I _think_ this is the dude I was thinking of... don't hold me to it.

As you can see above, I felt NYC was very disappointing. I thought the Chicago episode was much better...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Phil T said:


> I am afraid I am done with AI. It used to be my favorite show but it has been fading on me the last couple of years. Maybe I will check out the finale.


We'll likely wait until the top 12. Hopefully by then the producers will have whipped that judging panel into shape.  I'll just keep an eye out for Alan's picks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Haven't watched again since episode one, but I noticed "Hollywood Week" began this week, so I figured I'd at least FF through those episodes. :nono2: This has to be the worst judging panel I've seen to date. Their decisions on who to send home were just as painful as the inane commentary, IMHO. Looking at some of the singers they kept, I honestly question their ability to recognize talent at all! 

My wife used to love the show, but she wouldn't even stay to watch the Thursday night hour with me. Too bad about the judges, because I still think the concept and format are great.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

+1. We used to watch for many years as it is a good conversation piece, you can make snarky comments right over it and miss nothing. But it's finally jumped the shark. Could they possibly have found more moronic, phony judges??


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> +1. We used to watch for many years as it is a good conversation piece, you can make snarky comments right over it and miss nothing. But it's finally jumped the shark. Could they possibly have found more moronic, phony judges??


Sad to say that I have to agree with you. It really doesn't matter if they show you a good, gifted singer. They've done that before, too.

They're not interested in talent, just popularity among the song-buying public... it's all about $$$.

The judging went south a long time ago and this new crop is no different. If I had a choice, I would keep Urban and can the rest of them.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:


> The judging went south a long time ago and this new crop is no different. If I had a choice, I would keep Urban and can the rest of them.


Hopefully Usher and Shakira will be good additions to Blake and Adam on _The Voice_, so we can at least look forward to that show rebooting in March.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Hopefully Usher and Shakira will be good additions to Blake and Adam on _The Voice_, so we can at least look forward to that show rebooting in March.


The good news there is that_ Christina_ and _Cee Lo_ are supposed to return. Last thing I read was that they both had projects they wanted to do and were taking a break ... hope it's true.

IMHO though,_ Amanda_ and/or _Trevin_ could out-sing _Cassadee_ gagged, bound and in their sleep. I guess _The Voice, _too is going the way of _AI_.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:


> IMHO though,_ Amanda_ and/or _Trevin_ could out-sing _Cassadee_ gagged, bound and in their sleep. I guess _The Voice, _too is going the way of _AI_.


I thought Amanda's "Natural Woman" was one of the best covers of that song I'd ever heard, including Aretha's:






I loved Cassadee's "Stupid Boy" too, tho. It was a great song choice and at the perfect time in the competition, IMO:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> I thought Amanda's "Natural Woman" was one of the best covers of that song I'd ever heard, including Aretha's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I tried, I just couldn't stomach Cassadee, but I agree with you on Amanda's renditions of_ "anythingshesang"._

I think Trevin paid too much attention to the producers and sang songs way out of his style. It cost him the competition, methinks.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Love Shakira, seriously talented, gorgeous, natural and smart. She'll make a terrific judge. Usher could be good, pretty good producer as well as performer.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:


> I think Trevin paid too much attention to the producers and sang songs way out of his style. It cost him the competition, methinks.


I never thought he'd win it all, but I was born and raised in the Bronx, so I was rooting for Trevin. He did best the week he didn't listen to Cee Lo, IMHO.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Love Shakira, seriously talented, gorgeous, natural and smart. She'll make a terrific judge. Usher could be good, pretty good producer as well as performer.


Great to hear that about Shakira. Usher's been in the business for a long time, so I'm guessing he's a good judge of talent. He's also very articulate and likable, from what I've seen of him on talk shows. Assuming the two of them play well with Adam and Blake, _The Voice _shouldn't skip a beat.

Those are the types of personalities the Idol producers should have been looking for in a judge, IMO. Why they thought Nicki Minaj would be a good fit for the show is beyond me. :scratchin


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, they're always looking for some freak show/drama queen component, hence Nicki, Britney, Christina and diva Mariah. But Shakira proves sexy and smart and real can coexist. I think she's gonna wow the public, and Usher as well.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I'll just keep an eye out for Alan's picks!


I haven't gotten around to posting any additional favorites, but ehh...



Maruuk said:


> Could they possibly have found more moronic, phony judges??


I've thoroughly enjoyed Keith Urban. While her snarky attitude around Mariah has gotten on my nerves, I've found myself agreeing with Nicki on several things recently, and have heard from others the same thing.

I like Mariah alright, but I don't think she's contributed as much.

Randy's given me the most WTH eek2 moments this season.



Henry said:


> They're not interested in talent, just popularity among the song-buying public... it's all about $$$.


Uh... yeah. That's always been the point of the show.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> [...] Uh... yeah. That's always been the point of the show.


I know. That's why I'm no longer a fan and won't be rooting for another loser, no matter how talented he/she is. It's a given that the teenyboppers'_ "flavor of the month"_ will get the nod.

Oh, and I agree with you on _Randy_. He's the dinosaur that won't go away.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> Hopefully Usher and Shakira will be good additions to Blake and Adam on _The Voice_, so we can at least look forward to that show rebooting in March.


It's kind of interesting to me that Usher joined the panel after bad-mouthing AI a few years back. I like the man, but the dude that helped bring the world Justin Bieber shouldn't throw stones.



Henry said:


> The good news there is that_ Christina_ and _Cee Lo_ are supposed to return. Last thing I read was that they both had projects they wanted to do and were taking a break ... hope it's true.


I really hope that Christina changes her mind and that Shakira is given a lot of money to stay.



Henry said:


> IMHO though,_ Amanda_ and/or _Trevin_ could out-sing _Cassadee_ gagged, bound and in their sleep. I guess _The Voice, _too is going the way of _AI_.


The Voice needs a success. I think Cassadee stands a decent chance of giving that to them. She's managed to pick up both a Pop/Rock following, but a Country following as well.

I really hope that both Amanda/Trevin, and some of the others manage to get some music out.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> I know. That's why I'm no longer a fan and won't be rooting for another loser, no matter how talented he/she is. It's a given that the teenyboppers'_ "flavor of the month"_ will get the nod.


To each their own...



Henry said:


> Oh, and I agree with you on _Randy_. He's the dinosaur that won't go away.


I like Randy, and I'm glad he's still there, but he's left me shaking my head multiple times this season.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> [...] I really hope that Christina changes her mind and that Shakira is given a lot of money to stay.
> 
> The Voice needs a success. I think Cassadee stands a decent chance of giving that to them. She's managed to pick up both a Pop/Rock following, but a Country following as well.
> 
> I really hope that both Amanda/Trevin, and some of the others manage to get some music out.


I'll withhold my opinion on that until I see what _Shakira_ brings to the table.

I really hope _Christina_ follows through with her comment to _Trevin_ that she would like to take him on tour. Hope she includes _Amanda_, too.

No comment on Cassadee.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> [...] I like Randy, and I'm glad he's still there, but he's left me shaking my head multiple times this season.


Randy is too inconsistent. And the "dawg" thing is getting old.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> I'll withhold my opinion on that until I see what _Shakira_ brings to the table.


It's possible that I might not like her as a judge... it's happened before. I expected to like Christina on "The Voice" and Demi on "The X Factor", and I expected to HATE Britney on "The X Factor" and Nicki on "American Idol". Sometimes, I'm surprised...

However... and this is a rare event, but my opinion of her is summed up amazingly well by Maruuk's statement quoted below.



Maruuk said:


> Love Shakira, seriously talented, gorgeous, natural and smart. She'll make a terrific judge.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Randy is too inconsistent. And the "dawg" thing is getting old.


No issues with "dawg" here...

I have no problem with Randy, but I don't understand some of his choices this year.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> It's possible that I might not like her as a judge... it's happened before. I expected to like Christina on "The Voice" and Demi on "The X Factor", and I expected to HATE Britney on "The X Factor" and Nicki on "American Idol". Sometimes, I'm surprised...


Ditto.



Alan Gordon said:


> However... and this is a rare event, but my opinion of her is summed up amazingly well by Maruuk's statement quoted below.


I respect Maruuk's opinions, but for the moment, I'll still reserve mine.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> No issues with "dawg" here...
> 
> I have no problem with Randy, but I don't understand some of his choices this year.


To each their own...


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

So far a couple ladies I like, Kree Harrison and Angela Miller who was amazingly good with her original song "You Set Me Free" .


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

camo said:


> So far a couple ladies I like, Kree Harrison and Angela Miller who was amazingly good with her original song "You Set Me Free" .


A couple of guys are good, but the talent is so lopsided this year toward the girls side.

Angela Miller definitely came out of nowhere tonight to position herself a front runner. Until her, I was convinced it was going to be a female Country singer winner this year... now I'm not sure. It'll be interesting to see if she can keep up the momentum she gained with that song.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree the ladies have most of the talent.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of the women are amazing--way ahead of anything in recent seasons.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guess I won't be watching this year. First time since season 2.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Personally I could not understand a single word Zoanette sang last night. I don't care how big a voice you have if I cannot even understand you.

Oh well... let's see how long she lasts.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> Personally I could not understand a single word Zoanette sang last night. I don't care how big a voice you have if I cannot even understand you.
> 
> Oh well... let's see how long she lasts.


Zoanette sang _Hircle of ight_ last night.

I presume most people liked here since 65% of their instant poll agreed with the judges. She was much better than her _Star Spangled Banner_ rendition that should have sent her packing long ago, but there were so many better people last night that got cut to let her continue.

I don't think American Idol did itself any favors with this move ....


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Zoanette sang _Hircle of ight_ last night.
> 
> I presume most people liked here since 65% of their instant poll agreed with the judges. She was much better than her _Star Spangled Banner_ rendition that should have sent her packing long ago, but there were so many better people last night that got cut to let her continue.
> 
> I don't think American Idol did itself any favors with this move ....


They let the zany performer go through at the same time they keep emphasizing that it's a singing competition.

Looks like they're trying to have it both ways.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Guess I won't be watching this year. First time since season 2.


I have to watch it to keep peace in the family, but I'm not really paying attention to it. Instead, I'll just count the times Nicky touches her wig.

Compared to past seasons, the talent this year is mediocre. And this is on both sides.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Zoanette sang _Hircle of ight_ last night.
> 
> *I presume most people liked here since 65% of their instant poll agreed with the judges.* She was much better than her _Star Spangled Banner_ rendition that should have sent her packing long ago, but there were so many better people last night that got cut to let her continue.
> 
> I don't think American Idol did itself any favors with this move ....


Actually, at the end of AI last night, AFTER the judges picks were named, the instant poll showed:

#IdolAgree: 30%
#IdolDisagree: 70%

I was entertained by Zoanette last night, but I certainly don't feel that she should have advanced.

I also was considerably surprised they let Breanna through, who in my mind, did a poor job of the song outside of the last note. I'll give Keith a little slack since he stated that he's never heard the song before, but when Jazmine Sullivan sings the song, you believe it. I believed it when Amber Riley ("Glee") sang it, but Breanna left me bored.

I personally liked Juliana Chahayed and Rachel Hale. I could have seen them cutting Juliana due to her age and going with the also talented Jett Hermano though.

Here's what I think though. I think it may have all been strategic.

Tribune's guide data on DirecTV stated the guys were to perform last night instead of the girls, so who knows if the following data is correct, but the guide data is saying that the guys will perform next Tuesday night for America's vote, and then the girls will perform Wednesday, and the TOP 10 will be announced next Thursday.

Since they're doing things differently, I don't know if it will truly be 10, or if the judges will save some ala previous years and make it 13. I also don't know if they will do the usual 5 guys and 5 girls, or if, because the talent is so stacked on the girls side this year, if they will simply let the 10 with the best votes go forward.

So... with more deep and fast cuts to be made, my thinking is that the judges have sent some less talented people through, so that other talented individuals will be able to come back next year when they have a better chance.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> #IdolAgree: 30%
> #IdolDisagree: 70%


Oh, so it's just us folks on the west coast that like her. :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, so it's just us folks on the west coast that like her. :lol:


I figured the results would be the same... 

The results were mostly "#IdolAgree" until the 5 were announced, then it swapped results.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I figured the results would be the same...
> 
> The results were mostly "#IdolAgree" until the 5 were announced, then it swapped results.


I was talking about results that were showing while they were critiquing her.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I was talking about results that were showing while they were critiquing her.


There was a 51%/49% poll during their critique of her... I don't really believe that was specific to her, and I don't believe she was really taken into account in the polls until later that episode when it got to the 70%/30% percentage.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Just tuned in to tonight's show briefly. Whatever happened to the concept of diversity? 2 of the final 10 women are White? I thought I had tuned into BET. Remember when TV shows needed to represent real America more? Guess what, they still do! Love to hear these same 10 during Punk Rock week or Acoustic Alt/Rock Week! But these days, they just let'm sing whatever they want off the R&B/Urban contempo charts, right? So much for competition.

Oh that's right, 3 African-American judges, so they're kind of letting us know what the show is about right up front. That's cool, so long as they're up front about it. It's going to be HEAVILY skewed towards the "Urban" sound. I knew there was a good reason I stopped watching this thing long ago. And they wonder why the numbers are down.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Just tuned in to tonight's show briefly. Whatever happened to the concept of diversity?


You dont watch the NBA or NFL much do you?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hehehe...I'm more of an NHL guy myself....GO Sharks!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Just tuned in to tonight's show briefly. Whatever happened to the concept of diversity? 2 of the final 10 women are White?


*Some of us don't care about what color a person is...* though admittedly, I'd LOVE to have Aubrey's skin color, so maybe I do care.

Also... your number is not only proven false by the fact there are three white women in the competition... namely Angela "Angie" Miller, Janelle Arthur, and Kree Harrison.

There are several women who are mixed... like Aubrey Cleland, and most likely Breanna Steer.

There's also Adriana Latonio, and possibly Tenna Torres whose ethnicities put them separate from the rest.

I think your mind saw what it wanted to see...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

My top FOUR of the night:


Angie Miller
Candice Glover
Janelle Arthur
Kree Harrison

I can't figure out who I'd put fifth though...


Amber Holcomb
Aubrey Cleland
Tenna Torres
Breanna Steer
Adriana Latonio

Zoanette's not included in my lists.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

So you see diversity in that? I thought diversity was a GOOD thing. You see color, I see blatant musical slant towards a particular culture and the resultant musical genres that get way overexposed. Three of the four judges are R&B artists and producers. A very specific genre. How is that diverse and conducive to advancing a diversity of musical genres among the contestants? O wait, it isn't because we end up with a great preponderance of R&B/Urban contempo specialists. I say this show is perfect for BET, but why is it on a regular network as slanted as it is?

You're either for diversity, or against it. I want to see a spread of musical genres represented equally, not a pressure to excel at one narrow genre that just happens to be the specialty of 3 of the 4 judges.

Keyword: bias.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> So you see diversity in that? I thought diversity was a GOOD thing. You see color, I see blatant musical slant towards a particular culture and the resultant musical genres that get way overexposed.


You're the one that mentioned a person's color?! 

Well... let's see.

I see Janelle and Kree who are "Country" artists. I see Angie who appears to be a "Pop"/"Contemporary Christian" artist, and then six artists who are either Pop or R&B.

I say "either Pop or R&B" due to the fact that it's too early for me to classify exactly which direction they're leaning. Tenna actually performed a Country song tonight. Granted, it was "New Country", or "Country Pop", but still...

I didn't count Zoanette above, because she defies genres... 



Maruuk said:


> Three of the four judges are R&B artists and producers.


IMO, Nicki Minaj is more of Hip-Hop/Rap artist than an R&B artist.

Mariah Carey in my opinion has transcended R&B/Soul during her career... as much of her early stuff was very "Pop", though (unfortunately in my opinion) she has gone more Hip-Hop in her later years.

As for Randy, not only has he worked as a musician for numerous "Pop" and "Rock" acts, but he's also worked in the "Country" genre as well as both a musician and a producer. Besides, after 12 years, Randy's more known for being "The Dawg" than being an R&B producer.

Simon Cowell was quite adamant about not liking "Country Music," yet that didn't stop "Country" artists from trying out for "American Idol" when he was on that, or for Tate Stevens from winning "The X Factor" last year (sadly).

Blake Shelton on "The Voice" has numerous times picked contestants from genres other than "Country" over some of his "Country" artists. In fact, on "The Voice", only Christina Aguilera seemed to have a bias toward her own genre.

*BTW... look at the artists who got the most approval from the (unanimous) judges tonight. *

*Amber* - ???????????
*Angie* - "Pop"/"Contemporary Christian"
*Candice* - "R&B/Soul"
*Janelle* - "Country"
*Kree* - "Country"



Maruuk said:


> I say this show is perfect for BET, but why is it on a regular network as slanted as it is?


I guess FOX wants a diverse programming lineup... 



Maruuk said:


> You're either for diversity, or against it. I want to see a spread of musical genres represented equally, not a pressure to excel at one narrow genre that just happens to be the specialty of 3 of the 4 judges.


Unless you want the competition rigged, it's not going to be represented equally every year.

Personally, I'd prefer to be less equal this year, as I believe there are far more talented women this year than there are men, yet we're going to be stuck with multiple men who are less talented than some of the women... all for the sake of equality/diversity.

There were several female artists this year (mostly in the "Country" genre, but a few outside) whom I felt deserved to go farther along in the competition... particularly farther than Zoanette, but by being cut early, they can come back, so no tears here.



Maruuk said:


> Keyword: bias.





Alan Gordon said:


> I think your mind saw what it wanted to see...


I said that already... 

Here's how I see the Female category going after Thursday night:


Angie
Candice
Kree
Janelle
Unknown

That's 2 "Country" girls, one "Pop"/"Contemporary Christian" artist, one "R&B"/"Soul", and one... whatever.

Some people are thinking that Adriana could sneak into the "Top 10" since she's from Alaska. Perhaps...

If Randy's correct about them talking to the Producers about doing "Wild Cards" again, that list could obviously change, but that's my prediction.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually, you started talking about color, not me. I could could care less if they're green or purple. Especially with females, there's always going to be some country pop contingent. And R&B huge. But where's hard rock? Alt/Rock? Folk? Blues? Rap? Adult Contemporary? Originals/singer/songwriter?

The old system where they forced them through a variety of genres could get awfully forced, but it did reward versatility and general singing skills. Now they each just represent the one thing they're good at. Week after week. 

Three R&B judges and one country pop guy. Accent on the "pop" since I see zero resemblance between that crap and real country music. Resulting in only R&B and country pop singers. What a surprise. No wonder the show is headed for the scrapyard.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> 2 of the final 10 women are White?





Maruuk said:


> I thought I had tuned into BET.





Maruuk said:


> Oh that's right, 3 African-American judges, so they're kind of letting us know what the show is about right up front.





Maruuk said:


> Actually, you started talking about color, not me.


My apologies... I was apparently confused.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

For me, and everyone I've spoken to, Devin Velez was the highlight of the night.

Lazaro who is usually too "Broadway" sounding, was the second favorite.

Curtis and Burnell came in third and fourth. I'm not a fan of Burnell. I like that one song by him, but have hated everything else. 

I like Cortez, Nick, and Paul a lot, but it wasn't their best performances.

I hated Charlie and Vincent's performances.


While I like some of the guys, I don't think there's a potential "American Idol" among them. I truly think it's going to be a female, and I have a few different scenarios in how that might play out.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

*"American Idol crash--comes in 4th for night, scored a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating down 8 percent from last week's 3.8."*

No surprises there, folks want diversity.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> My top FOUR of the night:
> 
> 
> Angie Miller
> ...





Alan Gordon said:


> For me, and everyone I've spoken to, Devin Velez was the highlight of the night.
> 
> Lazaro who is usually too "Broadway" sounding, was the second favorite.
> 
> ...


Well, it appears that America's votes lined up pretty well with mine. I'm not crazy about Burnell, so I would have gone differently, but overall, I think the voting was probably SUPER right on the girls, and very fair on the guys.

It was a VERY predictable night...

DialIdol.com had 8 of the 10 right... they listed Aubrey instead of Amber, and Nick instead of Clifton.

Nicki Minaj ended up being VERY happy with the girls' results though, as she tweeted after three of the girls were named:



Nicki Minaj said:


> Janelle, Candice, Angie!!!!! Yes America!!!!!!!!!! Now I need Amber n Kree n I'm gooood


Between Nicki's reaction to Janelle getting through, and Keith's reaction to Angie getting through, it's apparent the judges were feeling good last night!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> *"American Idol crash--comes in 4th for night, scored a 3.5 adults 18-49 rating down 8 percent from last week's 3.8."*
> 
> *No surprises there, folks want diversity.*


I'm still going to have to claim ignorance, because I still have zero idea why we're watching two different shows.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm still going to have to claim ignorance, because I still have zero idea why we're watching two different shows.


Same show ... just a different opinion. _ "To each their own"_ ... remember?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Same show ... just a different opinion. _ "To each their own"_ ... remember?


"To each their own" is my motto. It's one thing to say that one is not impressed with the contestants at this point, but I just don't see this great lack of diversity.

Sure... we're missing a Rap artists, a Reggae artist, a Rock artist, Polka, etc., but AI really hasn't had a history or Rap or Polka artists. We are missing a Rock artist this year as we usually have at least one (even if it's watered down Rock), but outside of a couple of exceptions, they rarely make it very far anyway.

Maruuk stated before that given the new judging panel, we'd have a ton of R&B artists, but looking at the Top 10, we have probably three artist going that route.


3 R&B Singers
2 Country Singers
1 Pop/Contemporary Christian
1 Pop/Country
2 Pop
1 Pop/Latino

Could there be a more diversified genre representation, yes. However, "Idol" voters have never been particularly receptive to genres outside of the above listed ones.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like I can watch again .. Maybe some of those folks that left will come back now that the "What were they thinking?" pick is gone.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Looks like I can watch again .. Maybe some of those folks that left will come back now that the "What were they thinking?" pick is gone.


I still stand by my statement that several individuals were chosen simply to make matters easier for the American public.

Consider yourself lucky that you missed Charlie Askew's performance on Wednesday though... between that performance and his reactions to the judge's comments, it was BRUTAL!!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

BTW... the theme next week is “Music of the AMERICAN IDOLs,” which includes songs performed by any past IDOL winner.

A pretty narrow theme. 

Angie Miller has done a cover of PP's "Home", so I wouldn't be surprised to see her do it, Janelle do a Carrie Underwood song, and Kree do a Kelly Clarkson song.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> "To each their own" is my motto. It's one thing to say that one is not impressed with the contestants at this point, but I just don't see this great lack of diversity.
> 
> Sure... we're missing a Rap artists, a Reggae artist, a Rock artist, Polka, etc., but AI really hasn't had a history or Rap or Polka artists. We are missing a Rock artist this year as we usually have at least one (even if it's watered down Rock), but outside of a couple of exceptions, they rarely make it very far anyway.
> 
> ...


It's real simple, Alan, Maruuk is entitled to his opinion. Just because it doesn't match yours, doesn't mean he owes you an explanation.

Change comes about when it is understood what some people like or don't like. Just because it's never been done that way before is not an excuse for not listening to or entertaining a point of view.

Do like the rest of us do, think about it, laugh about it, and forget about it ... or if you find it has merit, make it happen.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> It's real simple, Alan, Maruuk is entitled to his opinion. Just because it doesn't match yours, doesn't mean he owes you an explanation.


I don't know if it matches mine or not. That was my point earlier... I'm going to have to claim ignorance, because I still don't understand what he's getting at.



Henry said:


> Change comes about when it is understood what some people like or don't like. Just because it's never been done that way before is not an excuse for not listening to or entertaining a point of view.


Agreed...



Henry said:


> Do like the rest of us do, think about it, laugh about it, and forget about it ... or if you find it has merit, make it happen.


See... I like talking about AI on this board. I talk to family and co-workers about AI, but this board has a more diverse group of people than the people I discuss it with IRL, so I like hearing their opinions.

Maruuk and I rarely agree when it comes to AI, but as I stated, I'm a big fan of "To Each Their Own", so I do like reading his opinion. However, I always like to understand what a person is trying to say, and I just don't.

As I also stated earlier, I'm claiming ignorance on my part... which is essentially (in this case), my way of giving up.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I still stand by my statement that several individuals were chosen simply to make matters easier for the American public.
> 
> *Consider yourself lucky that you missed Charlie Askew's performance on Wednesday though... between that performance and his reactions to the judge's comments, it was BRUTAL*!!


Agreed, brutal describes it well. I would add that I feel sad and worried for Charlie's mental well being. He truly appears to be ready to snap at any moment. Last night when Ryan said "Who will be the next finalist" and Charlie feebly snapped back with something like "You tell us"! I thought, This kid needs some help, and soon.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

VDP07 said:


> Agreed, brutal describes it well. I would add that I feel sad and worried for Charlie's mental well being. He truly appears to be ready to snap at any moment. Last night when Ryan said "Who will be the next finalist" and Charlie feebly snapped back with something like "You tell us"! I thought, This kid needs some help, and soon.


During Charlie's audition, they mentioned he had some social awkwardness issues, and we saw some of that social awkwardness during Group Week. He kind of reminded me of Brick from "The Middle" then.

I hate saying this about somebody I don't know, but he seemed like someone with mental problems who went off their meds. Someone I talked to that night said that if they were AI, they would have to check him for weapons before the elimination show.

Watching him on the show this week may have been the most uncomfortable I've ever been watching AI.

I have to give major kudos to Ryan Seacrest though. The way he handled the situation was amazing.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

_The Voice_ is coming in a couple of weeks and will utterly decimate the floundering _Idol_.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> _The Voice_ is coming in a couple of weeks and will utterly decimate the floundering _Idol_.


On that, we do agree.

Of course, "The Voice" is still waiting on relevancy in the music business, because outside of the show's single sales, they have yet to have an artist have any effect on the sales charts.

Interestingly enough, one of the things I preferred about "Idol" over "The Voice" was the fact that AI didn't do as deep of contestant cuts as "The Voice" did... allowing us as viewers to see more growth from the contestants. The last year or two, AI has tried to copy "The Voice" by doing deeper cuts.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The Voice is a relatively young show, experimenting and still trying to find itself. AI is an old show, copying others and, sadly, desperately trying to re-find itself.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish The Voice wasn't so hyped-up and full of self-conscious game-show-style gimmickry. CeLo and Adam are quite good, Christina is insufferable. Thus the switch to Shakira will be delightful.

I must apologize on the imbalanced ethnic/R&B makeup of the "Idol" judges. Another 3 skin treatments and Nikki Minaj will officially be Caucasian and will undoubtedly start touting bands like The Lumineers, Fun and Fountains of Wayne...








Word to the sho-biz wise: Black really IS beautiful. Please be who you really are. If only for the kids who need to love themselves as they really are.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

You mean this show is still on the air? :eek2:


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

They keep flipping the format around trying to breathe some life into it, and this deal where they eventually let anybody sing pretty much whatever they want means that the performers will sound better week-to-week. But at the risk of reducing challenge and genre variety into the mix. Too much formulaic country pop and R&B makes Jack a dull boy.

It used to be fun waiting for some one-trick pony to crash and burn on some alien song genre. Now they just bleat away week after week at what their specialty act is. And it's boring as hell.

Partly because behind the scenes, many of these performers are already signed professional recording acts in one specialty genre or another--a fact which Idol takes great pains to bury and mask for obvious reasons. The show is basically a fraud.

But at least the old formula guaranteed it would be an entertaining fraud.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Partly because behind the scenes, many of these performers are already signed professional recording acts in one specialty genre or another--a fact which Idol takes great pains to bury and mask for obvious reasons.


I remember 4-6 seasons back on AI when 4-5 of the Top 10 were artists who previously had record deals.

Of course, "The Voice" does it as well. I remember that during the past two seasons, if there was a contestant one liked, one could often easily go on iTunes and get previously released music by them.... a couple of artists had some decent music released too.

However, not everybody is this way. I know that last year's AI winner was not a signed professional act, and I know that someone auditioning for this coming season of "The Voice" is a high school student, and I know of no professional dealings by them.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's like the Olympics, it wants to be a competition between true aspiring amateurs, but all too often is not.


----------

